

Show HN: AprilApril.js – mess with your visitors on April Fools' Day - cfj
http://svarden.se/aprilapril/

======
cfj
These April Fools' things are so cliché, I know. But I'm still learning and
this was a fun little project to work on. Comments on the code are greatly
appreciated.

